# GHRP-2 IGF1-LR3 Follistatin LOG



## tl0311 (Feb 25, 2014)

figured I start to log this as its my first go with all of these. Help me keep track, get insight and provide it as well.

Stats
5'9
176lb
~10%

Diet
6 meals a day first 4 are high carb, I'm bulking until I reach my desired weight, as long as my abs are visible.  



Dosing
GHRP-2 250mcgs 3xday
IGF- 100mcgs/day currently preworkout maybe splitting it
Follistatin 100mcg a day for 10 then off for  10 or 20
I have some PEG MGF but I honestly don't know where I want to put it. Maybe for off days and not use the IGF maybe 8 hours post workout, undecided 

So I started this yesterday with some Ipam and cjc 1295 W/O dac(mod grf really) from a contest. however the pain from it is so incredibly painful I wont be using it any longer and start the GHRP tomorrow.
 everything  reconstituted with bac water. The LR3 comes in 100mcg vials so it wont go bad



Ill start follistatin tonight. hope its legit


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 25, 2014)

Edit. 1mg off follistatin will be researched in one dosing every  10 days. have 2 mgs as of now.


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 26, 2014)

Update 1.0
Following the 1mg follistatin I became immensely hungry.  I normally try and avoid carbs late at night but all I really wanted was oatmeal.  I ate 7 packs totaling 192 carbs.  Maybe it it was the imam and cjc. 
Weighed in at 174 this am. Today is a rest day


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe I'll use some peg mgf today


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 26, 2014)

well the new GHRP-2 feels fine, no rash pain or anything. bumbed about not being able to use the cjc. might order some in a while. 
PEG MGF went fine too. 200mcg bi lat sub q 
Thinking about it and I kind of messed up the title. Right now everything is the same, but sometime next month after a physical fitness test ( I'm not prepared to run at all) and when funds are good ill be on another cycle. heres the rough layout
1.8g sust/ week
600mg tren blend/week
50mg proviron ed
600mg eq/week
100mg inj adrol ed
caber 25mg x2 week
aramasin 10mg ed
all this I have or can afford, I may add some primo e dont really feel like dealing with ace everyday. it would be in the 600mg to 1 g range
and if this folli works out, ill be experimenting with it every 10 or 20 days ( maybe at the 2mg range!)


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 27, 2014)

hunger from this combo is unbelievable.
 had the biggest lower back pump ever, from extensions. couldn't even drive home.
 splitting igf. 50mcg pre and 50mcg post from now on.
 bruising in one peck where peg MGF was pinned, other one fine


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 1, 2014)

haven't stepped on the scale in a few days. up to 180lb today, feeling good. roughly 4lbs in 4 days. not bad next week is looking better. tomorrow is a rest day, might have a few drinks tonight


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the heaviest I've ever been btw.


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive been thinking, if I run everything as listed above, will the primo even be effective? It is said that stuff like tren will minimize its effects. thoughts?


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 7, 2014)

182 183 lbs. Steady. Think I need to change the igf protocol


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 7, 2014)

thinking about adding some sero... good deal from one of our sponser. and my planned blast has changed found some bad ass stuff, if the company agrees to give me the discount they have listed Ill be in it soon. I might have to put it on hold due to work, I hope not


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 10, 2014)

alright had a shit weekend couldn't get enough food and and no lifting since Friday. weight down 2 lbs. But I did get everything lined out for my next blast. . used some peg mgf Friday and Saturday and started using MGF post along with the ghrp-2 today
feeling a little bit leaner

alright here's my cycle. its not going to change as I have spent a ton of money on this one. the placement of the GH is still in the air. I will have 200IU sero's coming in. part of me wants to run it at 7 IUs 3x week for the 10 weeks I'm on but I don't really know yet... but as far as everything else here it is. input on GH welcome 
Test Blend 1.8 g week
EQ 600mg/week
inj. dbol 50mg a day
inj Adrol 50mg a day
inj VAR  50mg a day
MENT 50mg a day for 5 weeks
Tren HEX at 250mg week( I fucked up and thought I ordered 10ml vials,their 5 so if this is ethenate, I'm fucked)
Caber .25 mg twice a week
Proviron 50 mg a day
aromasin 12.5 mg a day


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Weight balanced out today. I'm thinking about using the other mg of folli next week


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 17, 2014)

Will be using  the rest of the folli tonight.  Unfortunately I won't be able to do the 100 mcg a day due to work conflict.  Also instead of tren hex at 250 mg a week I ordered the tren blend from domestic supply. It's 100 mg tren e 50 tren hex and 50 tren ace. I'll be doing 600 mg tren/week.  Probably using it Monday Wednesday Friday


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 21, 2014)

Late update.  I've been considering putting this on hold.  Need to have some decent cardio and I think the tren will kill it. Thoughts?


----------



## Disqualified (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm running over a gram of Tren and cardio hasn't been an issue with the ghrp & cjc peptides.
Sleep has also been very good.


----------



## tl0311 (Apr 21, 2014)

Cycle will be put on hold till fall. I very spent thousands on it and I don't want to chance it getting fucked up with the way my summers can get. I need to have 100% of my time available to dedicate it to getting the most out of the products and my body. Will continue using peps though.  I think I'm going to try the iron mag labs ms ten for a month


----------



## usmclifter (Apr 22, 2014)

03 huh? kill babies! ooh rah


----------



## anthonyva (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Guys, from Australia  - can you post your most recent results with using Follistatin 344 - as I am trying to get as much info as I can - there are no clinical trial or studies involving humans.


----------



## tl0311 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mj folli was bunk


----------



## tl0311 (Sep 16, 2014)

That's recent(not really) results


----------



## Tagger (Sep 28, 2014)

Really interested in these compounds! 

Will be following along to learn more!


----------

